# Nệm dưới 5 triệu mua ở đâu



## nguyenlamtgn (12/9/19)

Nệm dưới 5 triệu mua ở đâu? Để giải đáp thắc mắc này của khách hàng. Bài viết dưới đây sẽ giới thiệu những dòng sản phẩm nệm dưới 5 triệu được bán tại thegioinem.com. Bao gồm các dòng nệm cao su, nệm lò xo, nệm bông ép,… đến từ các thương hiệu đạt chuẩn quốc tế và được nhiều khách hàng tin tưởng lựa chọn. 

_



_
_Nệm Dưới 5 Triệu Mua Ở Đâu?_​
Trên thị trường nệm ngày nay, đã có rất nhiều sản phẩm đa dạng về mẫu mã, đa dạng về kích thước cũng như thương hiệu và đa dạng về giá cả từ bình dân đến cao cấp. Chất lượng của nệm cao cấp hay bình dân phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào giá cả. Vậy nếu bạn có kinh phí eo hẹp dưới 5 triệu đồng thì có chọn được nệm tốt không? Câu trả lời là có thể. Hãy đến với thegioinem.com quý khách sẽ chọn được những sản phẩm giá cả phải chăng mà chất lượng lại tốt, hỗ trợ cho người nằm.

*1. Nệm Cao Su Liên Á Classic*
Sử dụng nguyên liệu 100% cao su thiên nhiên không lẫn tạp chất và các thành phần chứa tạp chất. Nệm có độ đàn hồi tối ưu nhờ cấu trúc một mặt lỗ vuông và một mặt lỗ nhỏ, kết hợp công nghệ khử mùi tiên tiến hiện đại, không kích ứng da, không có mùi hôi khó chịu.

Với ưu điểm đàn hồi, dẻo dai, nệm giúp nâng đỡ cột sống tốt, không gây mệt mỏi đau lưng, không gây khó chịu khi sử dụng. Bên cạnh đó, khi bạn đồi tư thế ngủ cũng không làm ảnh hưởng đến người nằm cùng






_ Nệm Cao Su Liên Á Classic_​
*2. Nệm cao su Kim Cương Happy Gold*
Nệm được làm từ chất liệu sạch khuẩn, kháng khuẩn, không côn trùng lưu trú, thân thiện với môi trường. Nệm có độ đàn hồi tối ưu, giúp nâng đỡ theo từng đường cong cơ thể (hông, vai, chân), tạo sự dễ chịu cho người sử dụng.

Bề mặt nệm được thiết kế trên 5000 lỗ thoáng nhỏ mặt trên và hơn 500 lỗ thoáng lớn ở mặt dưới cho phép không khí lưu thông tối đa.

_



_
_Nệm cao su Kim Cương Happy Gold_​
*3. Nệm Cao Su Vạn Thành Standard*
Sản xuất từ 100% cao su thiên nhiên không lẫn các thành phần cao su tổng hợp. Qua các giai đoạn thanh trùng các chất độc hại, mùi cao su, các chất kích ứng cho da đều được khử sạch

Với cấu trúc bọt khí vá cấu tạo của khuôn đúc tạo nên hàng triệu lỗ thông hơi, cho phép không khí lưu thông tối đa trong nệm tạo cảm giác thoáng mát tối đa.






_Nệm Cao Su Vạn Thành Standard_​
*4. Nệm Lò Xo Liên Á Cassaro Plush*
Nệm Lò Xo Liên Á Cassaro Plush với chất liệu xơ dừa tự nhiên giúp thoát ẩm và lưu thông không khí hiệu quả. Lớp PU-HR pillow top bổ sung bên trên cho cảm giác êm ái và thư giãn tuyệt đối.






_Nệm Lò Xo Liên Á Cassaro Plush_​
*5. Nệm lò xo Phoenix Vạn Thành*
Với lớp cách li tuyệt vời bằng sơ dừa  thiên nhiên tạo sự thoải mái và giúp không khí lưu thông không khí tối hơn. Các nút thoát khí được bố trí xung quanh 02 bên thành nệm có tác dụng như van 02 chiều giúp không khí bên trong nệm được lưu thông

Hệ thống khung lò xo được xử lý ở nhiệt độ cao nhằm tạo sự đồng nhất về độ cứng cho toàn kết cấu khung nệm và  tăng khả năng chống xẹp lún trong suốt quá trình sử dụng.






_ lò xo Phoenix Vạn Thành_​
*6. Nệm Gòn Ép Mặt Cao su Đồng Phú*
Nệm Gòn Ép Mặt Cao Su Đồng Phú gồm các lớp gòn ép tạo ra độ phẳng, chắc, giúp người nằm không có cảm giác xẹp, lún. Bên cạnh đó, lớp bề mặt cao su làm gia tăng sự đàn hồi trên bề mặt nệm, tăng sự thoải mái cho người sử dụng.

Sản phẩm bao gồm một lớp bông ép phía dưới và một lớp nệm cao su phía trên. Lớp bông ép được tối ưu hóa độ nén giúp duy trì độ phẵng và lớp cao su tạo độ đàn hồi trên toàn tấm nệm.






_ Nệm Gòn Ép Mặt Cao su Đồng Phú_​
Xem thêm các sản phẩm có giá dưới 5 triệu TẠI ĐÂY. Như vậy, với mức chi phí đầu tư 5 triệu đồng cho một chiếc nệm thì bạn hoàn toàn có thể chọn được một tấm nệm chất lượng tốt, phù hợp với kinh phí mà bạn có được. Còn đợi gì mà không đến Thegioinem.com để chọn được chiếc nệm ưng ý nhất.


----------

